
The mythic function of the zombie apocalypse narrative - enkiv2
https://modernmythology.net/the-mythic-function-of-the-zombie-apocalypse-narrative-515fe4eece53
======
33W
It would be interesting to see a left-wing values zombie movie:

"In a world where where a new disease ravages the body and mind of those
affected, modern medicine and epidemiological responses isolate and manage the
impact. Financial and social assistance is given to those displaced,
encouraging social interaction and minimizing crime and suffering."

